# How would you fix Georgia?



## bigbuckhunter1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Ok guys I don't even know where to start, the secondary is awful not much better than Grantham, I'm not sure if Mason can complete a pass more than 20 yards down field,  then Brandon can't quit holding and false starting, and finally the line doesn't look too good when Gurley doesn't run the ball(or Chubb run over everyone). What do yall think?


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 27, 2014)

The receivers getting healthy should answer the question as to if Mason can work out at QB.  He should be able to throw at will because UGA is rushing for right at 300 yards a game.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 27, 2014)

How would I fix Georgia?  Get rid of Atlanta.


As for fixing UGA football-

Our secondary has lost all the veterans.  It's going to take a couple years of experience and good recruiting to fix that.

Mason has been less than impressive, but so has our receiving core.  We aren't getting any separation.  We don't have a lot of speed.  Hopefully, that changes after we get Rumph, JSW, and Mitchell back.  If we can't throw a long ball with them, it's Mason, and we are in real trouble.


----------



## Horns (Sep 27, 2014)

Play any other qb than Mason. No deep threat at all. Every pass is behind the receiver. Stay on top of all the new bodies in the secondary.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 27, 2014)

We're relying  so heavy on the run no defense  has any reason  to respect the pass, richt and Bobo are sticking  with mason due to seniority, back to relying  on the run throw bauta  in there and have another real run threat and the passing game will probably  look the same, or ramsey who supposedly  has a stronger arm than Stafford  but doesn't make the best reads. At least we could overthrow a receiver or have some threat of the deep ball.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm still looking for the mason from last year


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 28, 2014)

Bench Mason and put Ramsey in. I would rather have  a QB that can thrw the ball than have a QB that had an ok arm but can run. If you can open up the long balls then the defense will have to respect that and will give the running game ven more room.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

Run an add in the Athens Banner Herald and the Red & Black which reads "Wanted.. Immediate openings.. Need four students to play defensive back for the Uga football team.  No experience necessary."

We are now averaging 44 points a game without our best receivers who are all due back next week.  There is hope for the offense.  The secondary...I don't know.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 28, 2014)

Fire the fans..........


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 28, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> Run an add in the Athens Banner Herald and the Red & Black which reads "Wanted.. Immediate openings.. Need four students to play defensive back for the Uga football team.  No experience necessary."
> 
> We are now averaging 44 points a game without our best receivers who are all due back next week.  There is hope for the offense.  The secondary...I don't know.



X out troy high school and that average goes way down.


----------



## gacowboy (Sep 28, 2014)

Our Dawgs need some good receivers really bad.


----------



## ribber (Sep 28, 2014)

Bench Mason. Why waste a year with this guy when Ramsey can get some experience. Mason has no arm and seems unsure of himself. He's not a 'game manager' either. Sooner or later a good defense will shut down or slow down the run game and somebody will have to throw it. If we had just an average passing game, the offense would be unstoppable. Now, the secondary is a completely different story.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 28, 2014)

A better pass rush will certainly help our DB's. We have very little push, opposing qb can look at 3-4 receivers some plays.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Sep 28, 2014)

ribber said:


> Bench Mason. Why waste a year with this guy when Ramsey can get some experience. Mason has no arm and seems unsure of himself. He's not a 'game manager' either. Sooner or later a good defense will shut down or slow down the run game and somebody will have to throw it. If we had just an average passing game, the offense would be unstoppable. Now, the secondary is a completely different story.



He does a heck of a job handing the rock to Gurley


----------



## elfiii (Sep 28, 2014)

There is nothing we can do to improve this year other than gain real time game playing experience. The talent we have is the talent we have.

Replacing Mason (5th year Sophomore) with Ramsey (1st year Sophomore) will result in the same kind of mistakes being made at the QB position, mainly INT's and throwing errors. Granted an INT on a 40 yd pass isn't as bad as an INT on a 15 yd pass because of field position but a turnover is a turnover.

Our defense did show signs of "True Grit" against UT but they didn't last. The blitzes from the corners were mostly effective. I was surprised our D backs did as good as they did in man coverage even though they did get burned a bunch.

I see our D being markedly improved by the end of the season but unless Mason can actually make a good defensive read and hit our returning star receivers on target then our O has peaked and it's  WYSIWYG for the rest of the season.


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 28, 2014)

In regards to the defense, it's tough to make chicken salad out of chicken poop if you know what I mean. I agree on benching mason. He hasn't shown much of anything this year. It would be tough to run the ball more than we already do but until we get a decent quarterback I say just keep on feeding Gurley/Chubb/Michel (assuming Michel is healthy )


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 28, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Replacing Mason (5th year Sophomore) with Ramsey (1st year Sophomore) will result in the same kind of mistakes being made at the QB position, mainly INT's and throwing errors. Granted an INT on a 40 yd pass isn't as bad as an INT on a 15 yd pass because of field position but a turnover is a turnover.



That seems like more of an argument FOR replacing mason than against. At least next year's quarterback would get some real experience.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 28, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> X out troy high school and that average goes way down.



Yeah UGA only had 38 against UT, 35 against, USCe, and 42 against Clemson.   Pitiful.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 28, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> That seems like more of an argument FOR replacing mason than against. At least next year's quarterback would get some real experience.



Right now it's a coin flip either way. Once the receiver corps is back and in fighting trim if Mason can't connect then yeah the season is shot so it's time to write this one off as a "growing year" and start looking to the future. I suspect Mason gets two more starts and if things don't improve on the O side then we are likely to see the young guys in the game.

It's also possible Mason stays in and we are back to the Dooley years with 5 yds and a cloud of dust being the mainstay and the occasional screen pass or quick pop over the line of scrimmage for 5 yds. That "ball control" strategy wins games too but it means there is a lot more pressure on your defense to shut the other guy's high powered offense down and we can't do that yet. Even if your average time of possession is 40 minutes per game, if the other guy can score at will 20 minutes is all he needs.


----------



## DaddyFatracks (Sep 28, 2014)

Y'all sound like Tennessee fans last year complaining about Worley until he almost beat y'all and then beat SC.

There is more to the qb position than being able to throw the deep ball. How well can he manage a game, how much of the playbook does he know, how good can he read a defense and audible. Who shows more promise in practice, leadership, command of the offense/huddle, how well does he fit with the scheme. 

Y'all don't have to throw it deep, with the stable of backs, I'd run an up tempo offense cycling in fresh legs and use play action a lot and quick slants, get the TEs involved.

It all starts with recruiting. Coaches need to be able to be true evaluators of talent and that's only half of it. Once they get on campus coaches need to be able to coach players up. Right now its obvious y'all are getting by on the talent of your rbs. The staff needs to coach the rest of the team up and do a better job evaluating the incoming talent.

Tennessee has played 22 true freshmen this yr. Butch has done an amazing job with what he was left with, to what he talent he has brought in and the staff getting them game ready.

I don't think Richt and staff is fully developing players and the defense shows poor recruiting evaluation as well.

As a Tennessee fan I would love to see him stick around.
I can't imagine being a Ga fan, but if it was my call I'd ask Richt to turn it in. He has thrown many coaches under the bus to save himself, but continues the trend. Under Richt y'all will never win a NC or seccg. When y'all went a few years ago is as close as he will ever be. The east has been down for years and y'all have been favored for years, but can't take advantage of it. It's time for a new HC

If you want to win 8-10 games a year, y'all will be fine. But if it's championships you want, he's not the man. I bet Florida cans Muschamp and brings in a good one. Maybe Freeze, Mullen, or even Bobby Petrino. If they look past Bobby mistakes and give him a chance. I fear UF again, or if y'all made a move like that. Heck even Gruden may take a fla gig


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Sep 28, 2014)

Domyall remember when Mason had "dead arm"in spring practice? Do you think it was something more? When I saw some of the highlights Mason's passes looked weak and wobbly nothing like in the tech game.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 28, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Right now it's a coin flip either way. Once the receiver corps is back and in fighting trim if Mason can't connect then yeah the season is shot so it's time to write this one off as a "growing year" and start looking to the future. I suspect Mason gets two more starts and if things don't improve on the O side then we are likely to see the young guys in the game.
> 
> It's also possible Mason stays in and we are back to the Dooley years with 5 yds and a cloud of dust being the mainstay and the occasional screen pass or quick pop over the line of scrimmage for 5 yds. That "ball control" strategy wins games too but it means there is a lot more pressure on your defense to shut the other guy's high powered offense down and we can't do that yet. Even if your average time of possession is 40 minutes per game, if the other guy can score at will 20 minutes is all he needs.



You are 3-1 and ill be 4-1 after next week against the worst Vandy team we've seen in years. After that is a Mizzou team that has a Jekyll/Hyde mentality thing going on.
If you were 1-3, then a change might be necessary, but as long as you are winning( albeit ugly) a change at QB now would be a mistake.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> You are 3-1 and ill be 4-1 after next week against the worst Vandy team we've seen in years. After that is a Mizzou team that has a Jekyll/Hyde mentality thing going on.
> If you were 1-3, then a change might be necessary, but as long as you are winning( albeit ugly) a change at QB now would be a mistake.



I agree. Losses to Mizzou and Arky will change the complexion significantly and they look likely based on what I saw yesterday. The Gators game will be a fist fight like it always is and there is no way we beat Auburn. We could easily wind up with a 5 loss season with all 5 losses being to SEC teams. Then there is GT waiting for us at the end of the line. The State Championship is their bowl game.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> You are 3-1 and ill be 4-1 after next week against the worst Vandy team we've seen in years. After that is a Mizzou team that has a Jekyll/Hyde mentality thing going on.
> If you were 1-3, then a change might be necessary, but as long as you are winning( albeit ugly) a change at QB now would be a mistake.



Change... I voted FIRE THEM ALL!!  

With the stable of backs we have, I would pound the ball and quite trying to get cute with the passing game.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 28, 2014)

elfiii said:


> I agree. Losses to Mizzou and Arky will change the complexion significantly and they look likely based on what I saw yesterday. The Gators game will be a fist fight like it always is and there is no way we beat Auburn. We could easily wind up with a 5 loss season with all 5 losses being to SEC teams. Then there is GT waiting for us at the end of the line. The State Championship is their bowl game.



Your comment earlier about the receiving corp being back to full strength is the key. You don't have to throw the long ball if your speedy WR's and TE's can outrun the DB's on short  crossing routes. It ain't a pretty offensive strategy but it WILL back the LB's and cornerbacks off the line.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 28, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Change... I voted FIRE THEM ALL!!
> 
> With the stable of backs we have, I would pound the ball and quite trying to get cute with the passing game.



Then you give up  2-3 quarters of the game waiting on the defense to wear down so Gurley, Chubb and co, can run. If you are one dimensional, then you have to deal with 9 defenders in the box. Every play.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 28, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Yeah UGA only had 38 against UT, 35 against, USCe, and 42 against Clemson.   Pitiful.



I agree with you. If you score 35-42 points every game you should be undefeated. The problem with Uga is the defense.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 28, 2014)

Michel is out 4-6 weeks. My guess is he may be back for the WLOCP. Now it looks like Gurley, Chubb, Douglas, maybe Hicks gets in some totes. And the onus is to Marshall to get healthy and his head right.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 28, 2014)

Getting WRs back isn't going to make Mason any better. The guy has the worst arm of any QB I've seen at UGA.  Those two attempts at a long ball were just flat embarrassing.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 28, 2014)

To me the whole thing is pretty simple.

We score at least 35 a game so any talk of Bobo needing to be fired deserves nothing more than a laugh.  Does he screw up sometimes?  Sure he does.   Does he have a little spell during most games where it's hard to figure out what he's up to?  He does.

But we are scoring 35 a game even with all the limitations we are experiencing in the passing game.

To start with, there was just no way we were not going to experience a drop off at qb going from Murray to Mason.  I hope now Murray is finally being appreciated the way he never was when he was actually under center for us.  I would love to hear from the people who always squawked about wanting Murray benched in favor of Mason.  But while Mason is not Murray, he's not as bad as what we are seeing now or at least he wasn't.  I think what we are seeing from him is the result of some kind of medical issue.  I thought it was odd when Richt said they were giving Mason time off from throwing back in August to rest his arm.  I don't know if he strained something or what but go back and watch the games he started last year.  He looks like a different qb and I mean he looks a lot better.  There was more zip on his throws and his arm was noticeably stronger.

I would agree that it might be beneficial to play Ramsey now but the coaches have a dilemma.  Mason still gives us the best chance to win because he knows the offense a lot better than Ramsey and is able to check us into the right plays at the line.  They must not trust Ramsey to be able to do that yet.  A until they give up on the season, they can't do that.  And with the Herculaneum effort they are getting from Todd Gurley, how can they give up on the season?

I don't pin this on Conley and Bennett so I don't think things will get markedly better when they come back.


To me the defense is a wash.  Plenty of problems there.  But I think most people expected Pruitt to have problems in his first year.  He has what he has in the secondary.  Not much he can do except keep trying to make them better.  But most of them have a pretty low ceiling honestly.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 28, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Getting WRs back isn't going to make Mason any better. The guy has the worst arm of any QB I've seen at UGA.  Those two attempts at a long ball were just flat embarrassing.



Thats why i said short crossing routes.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Getting WRs back isn't going to make Mason any better. The guy has the worst arm of any QB I've seen at UGA.  Those two attempts at a long ball were just flat embarrassing.



Although I agree that Mason has got to be better, Scott Wesley, Mitchell, and Rump are "yards after catch" guys that are going to help.  Mason does not necessarily have to throw long for these guys to make big plays.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> To me the whole thing is pretty simple.
> 
> We score at least 35 a game so any talk of Bobo needing to be fired deserves nothing more than a laugh.  Does he screw up sometimes?  Sure he does.   Does he have a little spell during most games where it's hard to figure out what he's up to?  He does.
> 
> ...



Winner-Best post


----------



## The Longhunter (Sep 28, 2014)

I don't really want to pick on Mason, but I'm not buying on the "game manager"  tag yet.  I could "manage" the game handing off the ball to the running backs UGA has.  I remember when V. Dooley's offense was criticized for being "African American left, African American right, African American up the middle" (or words to that effect), and he was successful.  

I'm seriously concerned that Mason can't throw the ball 30-40 yds. downfield.  Even his bad passes don't go that far.

UGA is going to have a to come up with an offensive plan that will move a ton and half of heavy beef from the running lanes, because the schools that have that kind of talent are going to have them packed three deep.

But until you have a secondary that can stop a passing game, what the UGA QB does is going to be secondary.  You can't go on spotting teams the first 10-14 points, and 35 points a game, and expect to win the SEC.  

Plus, our running game is one sprained ankle from going off the rails.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 28, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> Although I agree that Mason has got to be better, Scott Wesley, Mitchell, and Rump are "yards after catch" guys that are going to help.  Mason does not necessarily have to throw long for these guys to make big plays.



Rumph has done nothing since getting to Athens and the other two are coming off of ACLs and haven't seen real action in over a full year now. I really hope we aren't relying on them to add balance to our offense. It's just my opinion but I think you could have All Americans at WR and Mason couldn't get them the football.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 28, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> To me the whole thing is pretty simple.
> 
> We score at least 35 a game so any talk of Bobo needing to be fired deserves nothing more than a laugh.  Does he screw up sometimes?  Sure he does.   Does he have a little spell during most games where it's hard to figure out what he's up to?  He does.
> 
> ...



I agree on almost all points. I would only add that  if Mason is truly our best option at QB then we have been asleep at the wheel in developing our QB depth over the last four years. Why do we go years with having a stud QB only to follow it up with what seems like a loyalty call to a guy who looks like a better match for the Sunbelt? Joe T, Cox, and now Mason. Frustrating.


----------



## riprap (Sep 28, 2014)

The defense has done enough to make us where we could be undefeated. Gave the offense the ball to win at SC and scored 7 in which we badly needed this week. Mason gets criticized for not throwing well, but he threw 11 times in a practice game against Troy? Every year it's something new: offensive line, injuries, new QB, new defensive coordinator...

Is UGA getting the most out of our players, or are they using the best player we got the most. If Gurley is not on the team just think of how bad it would be. Bobo is OC, just not the play caller.


----------



## southGAlefty (Sep 28, 2014)

Definitely take away Bobo's play SHEAT


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 28, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> I agree on almost all points. I would only add that  if Mason is truly our best option at QB then we have been asleep at the wheel in developing our QB depth over the last four years. Why do we go years with having a stud QB only to follow it up with what seems like a loyalty call to a guy who looks like a better match for the Sunbelt? Joe T, Cox, and now Mason. Frustrating.



I can't argue with that.  It is frustrating.  I told my buddy last night that apparently senior qbs not named Shockley at UGA always suck.

All I Can figure is that like I said earlier, a big part of Mason's problem is some sort of injury that Richt and Bobo are keeping mum about for some reason.  Like I said, he looks much better last season in terms of arm strength.

And I'm a little concerned about Ramsey.  He's got all the physical tools for the job but he played in a run, run, and run some more offense in high school.  Maybe he can learn what it takes to be a college qb.  I don't know why we even signed Bauta.  Nothing against him as a person.  But he's a runner who can throw some.

Over at Get the Picture last night I got some laughs out of what was being said about the qb situation.  One guy said that comparing Mason to cox was unfair to Cox.

Another guy said that he could shot gun a beer in the time it took Mason to get rid of the ball.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 28, 2014)

riprap said:


> The defense has done enough to make us where we could be undefeated. Gave the offense the ball to win at SC and scored 7 in which we badly needed this week. Mason gets criticized for not throwing well, but he threw 11 times in a practice game against Troy? Every year it's something new: offensive line, injuries, new QB, new defensive coordinator...
> 
> Is UGA getting the most out of our players, or are they using the best player we got the most. If Gurley is not on the team just think of how bad it would be. Bobo is OC, just not the play caller.



One thing is for sure this is not going to be a boring season.


----------



## riprap (Sep 28, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> I can't argue with that.  It is frustrating.  I told my buddy last night that apparently senior qbs not named Shockley at UGA always suck.
> 
> All I Can figure is that like I said earlier, a big part of Mason's problem is some sort of injury that Richt and Bobo are keeping mum about for some reason.  Like I said, he looks much better last season in terms of arm strength.
> 
> ...



Mason has the same throwing technique as Tebow.


----------



## Boudreaux (Sep 28, 2014)

elfiii said:


> I agree. Losses to Mizzou and Arky will change the complexion significantly and they look likely based on what I saw yesterday. The Gators game will be a fist fight like it always is and there is no way we beat Auburn. We could easily wind up with a 5 loss season with all 5 losses being to SEC teams. Then there is GT waiting for us at the end of the line. The State Championship is their bowl game.




You still think Vandy and Tech are locks?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2014)

Fire the entire coaching staff


----------



## flowingwell (Sep 28, 2014)

I love these comments,  "can you imagine if we didn't have Gurley " or Gurley is making Bobo look better " , we really of have a bunch of dumb fans sometimes. We now blast our coaches because of good players? Would Florida have been the same without Tebow?  How about Georgia without Hershel or Auburn without Bo or Cam?  We just beat UT and our OC is somehow still scoring points with a QB who can't throw a ball 15 yds , I give him credit for now for overcoming Mason .

Here is where I have a problem:  we know what we are with Mason at QB, he is at his ceiling and there is no room to really improve.  With mason we will probably win  8- 9 games, he just is not a championship QB .  I would rather win 7-8 games with ramsey, bauta, or park knowing we will be better off next year. Let's  face facts, with our secondary and the holes to fill on defense, this year we are not a championship caliber team and I personally would rather see the future QB getting as many reps as the young corners and safeties are getting.


----------



## HuntDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

But "Richt always wins 10 games." Not really, but that is what you hear when it comes to his record.

The 10 win season is not the 10 win season of the 40's, 50's, 60's, 70's, and 80's.

You win 10 back then and you more than likely played on New Year's Day. You win 10 now and you are in the Capital One Bowl. Looser ends up out of the top 20.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 28, 2014)

We got a lot  of problems. Hurt players no depth at Qb defense stinks are usual I can't even recall the last time we had a great defense. Seems fans want to see offense and that's the way we recruit and play. How you fix crap that's wag over my payroll. Watch hope cheer and enjoy. There is so much to all this stuff behind the scenes most will never know. Mason might aswell being throwing up duck decoys for target practice


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 28, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> I love these comments,  "can you imagine if we didn't have Gurley " or Gurley is making Bobo look better " , we really of have a bunch of dumb fans sometimes. We now blast our coaches because of good players? Would Florida have been the same without Tebow?  How about Georgia without Hershel or Auburn without Bo or Cam?  We just beat UT and our OC is somehow still scoring points with a QB who can't throw a ball 15 yds , I give him credit for now for overcoming Mason .
> 
> Here is where I have a problem:  we know what we are with Mason at QB, he is at his ceiling and there is no room to really improve.  With mason we will probably win  8- 9 games, he just is not a championship QB .  I would rather win 7-8 games with ramsey, bauta, or park knowing we will be better off next year. Let's  face facts, with our secondary and the holes to fill on defense, this year we are not a championship caliber team and I personally would rather see the future QB getting as many reps as the young corners and safeties are getting.



Lol.  I hear ya man.  You can't win with those people.  We score more than enough points to win week after week and they want Bobo fired.  You can't take people like that seriously.  Richt has turned in one truly bad season as head coach yet they are certain that firing him will get them what they want.  You remind them that there is no available coach out there who is the net big thing and that we would be likely competing with Florida and Michigan for new coaches at the end of the season and it's like you are speaking a foreign language.  They just want him fired.  As a way to relieve their frustration as much as anything.

But what's bizzare to me is the way that Richt is perceived versus the way butch Jones is perceived.

There is all this unjustified hype surrounding Jones.  You hear him talked about as if it is just a question of when he gets Tennessee back to respectability.  Based on what?  Not his record.  

I spar with rival fans on here and have done so for a long time.  But I've come to sympathize with them when they talk about the portion of our fan base that we are talking about now.

The same people were grousing about Aaron Murray when he was qb.  They squawked constantly about how he should have been benched in favor of Mason even though they had no knowledge base to draw from when it came to Mason that would make such an argument reasonable.  Where are those people now?  It's the very same mentality.  The unknown always has to be better than the known in their minds.  It can be frustrating to listen to them but you've just gotta laugh man. Ive allowed myself to be drawn into arguments with them before and immediately felt dumber for having done so.

There was a guy sitting behind us at the games last year always yelling about how Amarlo Hererra was "one of the worst linebackers in the country".  

The stupid is strong with these people.  As soon as Richt is fired or leaves or whatever happens it will be something else.


----------



## flowingwell (Sep 28, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Lol.  I hear ya man.  You can't win with those people.  We score more than enough points to win week after week and they want Bobo fired.  You can't take people like that seriously.  Richt has turned in one truly bad season as head coach yet they are certain that firing him will get them what they want.  You remind them that there is no available coach out there who is the net big thing and that we would be likely competing with Florida and Michigan for new coaches at the end of the season and it's like you are speaking a foreign language.  They just want him fired.  As a way to relieve their frustration as much as anything.
> 
> But what's bizzare to me is the way that Richt is perceived versus the way butch Jones is perceived.
> 
> ...



It is amazing how quiet the Aaron Murray haters have become.  It turns out Mason was where he belonged the last 4 years and the coaches may have been right!


----------



## flowingwell (Sep 28, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> But "Richt always wins 10 games." Not really, but that is what you hear when it comes to his record.
> 
> The 10 win season is not the 10 win season of the 40's, 50's, 60's, 70's, and 80's.
> 
> You win 10 back then and you more than likely played on New Year's Day. You win 10 now and you are in the Capital One Bowl. Looser ends up out of the top 20.




Capital one bowl is on New Year's Day?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> It is amazing how quiet the Aaron Murray haters have become.  It turns out Mason was where he belonged the last 4 years and the coaches may have been right!



It's awful funny how that happens but listening to bulldawg brunch this am they are still around wanting Park or Ramsey in there. They just know the two of them are better than Mason based off of all the game time the two have had and watching them in prctice and being in the team meetings....


----------



## Throwback (Sep 28, 2014)

hire lane kiffin 


T


----------



## elfiii (Sep 28, 2014)

Just as a reminder our O only scored 28 of the 35 points. It was the D that recovered the fumble in the end zone for the other TD.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 29, 2014)

It has been mentioned.  2 BIG problems, QB stinks and secondary seems to be slow.

I can't believe this is the same guy who set records in high school and was known for throwing it over the top to receivers.  Evidently something has happened to Hudson's throwing arm.  He has little strength of throw and now his placement absolutely stinks.  I admire him for staying for this 5th year, but for the team, he needs to ride the pine.

What is really troubling is our secondary is slow.  They are letting receivers get behind them on nearly every throw and not reacting to the passes over the middle quick enough.  Swain makes 2 good plays a game and stinks the rest.  He needs to ride the pine.

Everyone who knew anything about UGA football knew our defense was going to be a challenge with its youth and inexperience.  I don't think anyone expected Hudson to stink so bad.

Bright notes, Gurley, Chubb and our offensive line.  These guys are playing pretty good football.

We need to get the ball to our play makers including putting McKinsey in some offensive sets.


----------



## riprap (Sep 29, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> It is amazing how quiet the Aaron Murray haters have become.  It turns out Mason was where he belonged the last 4 years and the coaches may have been right!


How is this any different than you wanting Mason on the bench now?


----------



## riprap (Sep 29, 2014)

Our offense scored 28 points Saturday. In about 1/2 of the top 25 games that were played Saturday, the loser scored 28 points. The offense scored 40 plus. Everybody's defense is giving up lots of points.


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 29, 2014)

riprap said:


> How is this any different than you wanting Mason on the bench now?



Murray was setting records. Mason...not so much.


----------



## riprap (Sep 29, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Murray was setting records. Mason...not so much.



My point was last year we've lost to Vandy and Missou so why not put Mason in so we don't have rookies starting for the next two seasons? Sounds to me like the same thing the "smart" fans are saying this year.


----------



## flowingwell (Sep 29, 2014)

riprap said:


> How is this any different than you wanting Mason on the bench now?



Does that really need an explanation?  One of them was helping the team by creating offensive opportunities and making defenses account for a passing game, the other it appears is not a threat and is now making the offense entirely one dimensional.  Murray had nothing but upside, that's why he now gets pay checks on Sunday.  We at least need to have a QB who can or will try to throw it beyond the line of scrimmage.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 29, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Getting WRs back isn't going to make Mason any better. The guy has the worst arm of any QB I've seen at UGA.  Those two attempts at a long ball were just flat embarrassing.



I was willing to wait for JSW and MM to come back before giving up on Mason, but I totally agree. What does it matter if we have a "deep threat" if the QB can't make the throw. There have also been way too many plays where the QB and receivers weren't on the same page. 



South GA Dawg said:


> To me the whole thing is pretty simple.
> 
> We score at least 35 a game so any talk of Bobo needing to be fired deserves nothing more than a laugh.  Does he screw up sometimes?  Sure he does.   Does he have a little spell during most games where it's hard to figure out what he's up to?  He does.
> 
> ...



Then there is this. Are they being loyal to Mason for sticking around or is it lack of faith in Ramsey? 

Good post!



MudDucker said:


> It has been mentioned.  2 BIG problems, QB stinks and secondary seems to be slow.
> 
> I can't believe this is the same guy who set records in high school and was known for throwing it over the top to receivers.  Evidently something has happened to Hudson's throwing arm.  He has little strength of throw and now his placement absolutely stinks.  I admire him for staying for this 5th year, but for the team, he needs to ride the pine.
> 
> ...



Other than solving the play of the quarterback, the biggest problem is the secondary. They should never play prevent again or only rush three. They're going to get torched if the quarterback has enough time. One of the biggest problems is the safety play (or lack thereof).


----------



## formula1 (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re:*

Wow! There sure are a large number of Monday morning coaches that all have a better idea.

Don't you realize UGA would be 4-0 right now if a certain play caller would have used the strength of the offense?

Give them a chance to improve, cheer for the team and see what happens! And if you can't stand it or you're not happy with the result, go hunting or fishing and forget about it.  Life is too short!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 29, 2014)

formula1 said:


> And if you can't stand it or you're not happy with the result, go hunting or fishing and forget about it.  Life is too short!
> 
> Go Dawgs!



I can't stand the high anxiety torture anymore so I'm going hunting this weekend. We're playing Vandy so I should be good to go right, or should I worry while I'm in the woods?


----------



## riprap (Sep 29, 2014)

elfiii said:


> I can't stand the high anxiety torture anymore so I'm going hunting this weekend. We're playing Vandy so I should be good to go right, or should I worry while I'm in the woods?



I thought the same thing last year until I heard Vandy's fight song more than ours.

Good thing it's not gun season yet or the button bucks would need to be on high alert.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 29, 2014)

elfiii said:


> I can't stand the high anxiety torture anymore so I'm going hunting this weekend. We're playing Vandy so I should be good to go right, or should I worry while I'm in the woods?




Not if you didn't finish splittin wood you ain't.


----------



## formula1 (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re:*



elfiii said:


> I can't stand the high anxiety torture anymore so I'm going hunting this weekend. We're playing Vandy so I should be good to go right, or should I worry while I'm in the woods?



What's to worry about when you are in the woods? None of us can change the outcome anyway!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 29, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> To me the defense is a wash.  Plenty of problems there.  But I think most people expected Pruitt to have problems in his first year.  He has what he has in the secondary.  Not much he can do except keep trying to make them better.  But most of them have a pretty low ceiling honestly.



Bingo.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 29, 2014)

I'll be climbing to the highest point in Alabama come kickoff this Saturday. Weather should be phenomenal


----------



## elfiii (Sep 29, 2014)

riprap said:


> Good thing it's not gun season yet or the button bucks would need to be on high alert.







MCBUCK said:


> Not if you didn't finish splittin wood you ain't.



Wood's split and stacked.



formula1 said:


> What's to worry about when you are in the woods? None of us can change the outcome anyway!



You I can tell are a serious Dawg fan not.


----------



## HuntDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Capital one bowl is on New Year's Day?



The meaning of a New Year's day bowl was that you were playing in one of the big four back then, not a second tier bowl.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

Think we expected a little too much this year, but we are Dawgs and we always expect a good year. As we should.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 30, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Lol.  I hear ya man.  You can't win with those people.  We score more than enough points to win week after week and they want Bobo fired.  You can't take people like that seriously.  Richt has turned in one truly bad season as head coach yet they are certain that firing him will get them what they want.  You remind them that there is no available coach out there who is the net big thing and that we would be likely competing with Florida and Michigan for new coaches at the end of the season and it's like you are speaking a foreign language.  They just want him fired.  As a way to relieve their frustration as much as anything.
> 
> But what's bizzare to me is the way that Richt is perceived versus the way butch Jones is perceived.
> 
> ...



Careful, the use of facts and logical analysis leads to your being labeled a Richt homer.  Don't worry, I will wear that label too.

It just amazes me that Bobo sets records and gets the blame for defensive failures and we have injuries and stupid players stop a title run, but somehow that is all the coaches fault.

Jones stank it up before he got to Tennessee.  He has done little better at Tennessee.  I think they are putting out all of the hype hoping to get rid of the perceived stink from Dooley's hiring and firing.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 30, 2014)

riprap said:


> My point was last year we've lost to Vandy and Missou so why not put Mason in so we don't have rookies starting for the next two seasons? Sounds to me like the same thing the "smart" fans are saying this year.



There is a LOT of difference, but you have to know football to see it.  We lost those games last year because our offensive line was not doing its job and our defense was off scraping its fingernails or something.  Not due to Murray.  On the other hand, Mason has struggled with his passing all year when he has pretty good protection.


----------



## formula1 (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re:*



elfiii said:


> :You I can tell are a serious Dawg fan not.



My hypocrisy only goes so far!!!


----------

